# question des entrailles de l'os X



## Defy (21 Septembre 2012)

Voila, j'ai une petite question, j'aimerais savoir si il y as une grosse difference au niveaux interne entre leopard et snow leopard et entre leopard et lion ou mountain lion. 

Je m'explique un peut mieux. En effet, j'ai eu comme cadeau ceci, Mac OS X Leopard efficace : Déploiement, administration et réparation, les conseils, astuce de dépannage et toutes informations en tout genre sont t'elle obsolète? ont elle une importance encore? y'as t'il eu de grosse modification au niveau système apart l'intégration des applications native et des effets visuel?


----------



## Defy (23 Septembre 2012)

Personne qui peut repondre a ça?


----------



## Defy (27 Septembre 2012)

150 vue et personne qui peut repondre a une question?? ba dit donc... vraiment sympa l'aide par ici...


----------

